

A personal data visualization tool - prbuckley
http://your.flowingdata.com/explore/

======
_delirium
Is there a page that gives us info about what it is before deciding whether to
give it access? The linked page just redirects me to a twitter allow/deny
prompt.

~~~
chronomex
It seems to be a site where you input an event ("wakeup", "drank beer", etc)
and it timestamps it. Then they offer some sort of (unspecified) analytics
over that data.

Edit: <http://your.flowingdata.com/guide/>

